# simple box joint jig



## julianhall (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi - I've been scouring forums and the internet for a simple, versatile box joint jig. 
I found that there were three main schools of thought - too simple, too over the top, or just buy a jig 

Anyways this is what I came up with, and just wanted to share as it was pretty easy to build and I have had great results with it, even on the crap equipment i use.

Here are some pics - the only thing you can't really see is the "L" bracket that is attached to the adjustable backing that protrudes out the bottom of the front plate.
I don't have a miter guide rail on my table, so i also attached a guide on the side. You can easily screw it onto a rail if wanted.

Regards

Jules


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Julian:



julianhall said:


> Hi - I've been scouring forums and the internet for a simple, versatile box joint jig.





> I found that there were three main schools of thought - too simple, too over the top, or just buy a jig


Anyways this is what I came up with, and just wanted to share as it was pretty easy to build and I have had great results with it, even on the crap equipment i use.

Here are some pics - the only thing you can't really see is the "L" bracket that is attached to the adjustable backing that protrudes out the bottom of the front plate.
I don't have a miter guide rail on my table, so i also attached a guide on the side. You can easily screw it onto a rail if wanted.
[/QUOTE]

Ok, first, welcome to the forum. Next, no one has "crap" equipment -- just some pieces lacking in versatility.

Now to the box joint. You're going to join a new religion. It is the church of Rick and Rob. Goto 

The Woodworking Channel

click on "videos" and then scroll across until you find "the router workshop." In those videos you'll find one where they make a finger joint box. Now, you have the option of buying their jigs or given that it is just a piece of something, (wood, plastic, Ultra high molecular weight (UHMW) plastic, MDF -- in short anything you have at hand) you can easily make your own. It is a simple rabbet.

Watch the rest of the videos too. They will give you good insight into the do's and don'ts of routers.

Now, no matter what router you have, you must recognize that one never has enough routers. Norm Abrams has ?? and a member here boasts that he has 50+.

Now, a word of warning. The Router Workshop (OakPark is the vendor wing of the program) philosophy is elegant, uncluttered and frugal. However, you can quickly be drawn into the mega-buck world. Learn all of Rob and Rick's philosophy first then decide if you want to throw money at the mega buck world. When you look at the prices you'll see exactly what I mean.

One last thing. In Burlington & Oakville you sill have a lot of affluent, retired/retiring hobby/craftsmen. Keep your eyes open for an Hitachi M12V. It is invaluable and the only router that comes out of the box versatile enough for large bits and _all_ of the other 25 methods of using a router. It is no longer made but much sought after.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I watched the videos on the Router Workshop and made this jig like the one they use. It works a treat.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a Note , Bob and Rick of the RWS also use the Porter Cable router line, you will see many of the newer shows, the Porter Cable is used over the old green Hitachi tank.

One more note, they used the red Hitachi tank on some of the 1st. shows they put on the PPS air..you will see it on many of the older lead in's on the older shows..routing the RWS logo in some stock.

I took the tip on the battery PC router from Bob and Rick and got one for my shop, it's one of the best routers I have and it's not a tank of a router..

http://www.sunrisetool.com/proddetail.php?prod=PC-9290

=======


----------



## julianhall (Mar 12, 2010)

@Ron/BJ - Thanks for the info guys. The one piece of my equipment that I actually like is my router. 
I have a milwaukee router that has a fixed and plunge base. The fixed base has been attached to my table where I can easily unclasp the router from the base, and put into the plunge base in a matter of seconds.

@Alan - thanks for the pic... I started with something like that - but you are fixed to that dimension box joints correct? Or it's not esily adjustable for different size stock?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Just a Note , Bob and Rick of the RWS also use the Porter Cable router line, you will see many of the newer shows, the Porter Cable is used over the old green Hitachi tank.


I think you'll find that Hitachi Canada tightened up their belt and withdrew sponsorship. It was being shown on US TV and no benefit was coming to the Canadian operation so they cut the purse strings. The Hitachi "tank" is still by far more versatile than any of the Porter Cable antique designs.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

It's true money talks and BS walks, the 1995 design Hitachi "tank" is stuck in it's own tracks so to speak ,the PC has one motor that can be used in many bases..a upside for router designs I think..

But Hitachi saw the errors of it's way and put out one like the PC and Bosch,DeWalt,etc. but they had tons of parts for the tank so they put a new Face on it and push them out the door with some updates but putting lipstick on a pig, it's still a pig.

By the way I have a green pig also.. hahahahahah..

======



allthunbs said:


> I think you'll find that Hitachi Canada tightened up their belt and withdrew sponsorship. It was being shown on US TV and no benefit was coming to the Canadian operation so they cut the purse strings. The Hitachi "tank" is still by far more versatile than any of the Porter Cable antique designs.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice work Julian,btw EagleAmerica has this box joint jig set on sale for 1/2 price if anyones interested, Router Jigs - Box Joint And Dentil Molding Jigs


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

That is an interesting cordless router Bob. I hadn't seen one before. I wonder if there's a 240v charger ? OTOH it is a lot of money. Their claim that you can use it in a table, when it is a 600w 1/4" one, seems optimistic, but it could be useful for other things.

Julian's jig interested me as he has it on an early Triton table. I use the later one, although I've a spare early top with fence that I picked up in an eBay lot of assorted Triton table parts, including the no longer produced table top extension. How does the router fix to that table top Julian? Any chance of a pic of the underside? If I knew how it fixes, I could make a second router table.

I was trying to work out how your jig works. I couldn't fathom the purpose of the rear sliding member, as it would seem to work without it. I could see it if the sliding member was in front and the workpiece clamped directly to it.
I've got the Oak Park jig and the Whiteside brass gauges, so I understand the principle of that one.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

" 240v charger ? " I'm sure you know how they make them, with a power tans.inside the box with many taps so they can sale them in many markets,I have not taken the lid off the one I have but I'm almost sure it can be rewire for 240 volts..but not 100% for sure..PC is a sharp company..  not to sure about the 50 or 60 hz thing..

======



istracpsboss said:


> That is an interesting cordless router Bob. I hadn't seen one before. I wonder if there's a 240v charger ? OTOH it is a lot of money. Their claim that you can use it in a table, when it is a 600w 1/4" one, seems optimistic, but it could be useful for other things.
> 
> Julian's jig interested me as he has it on an early Triton table. I use the later one, although I've a spare early top with fence that I picked up in an eBay lot of assorted Triton table parts, including the no longer produced table top extension. How does the router fix to that table top Julian? Any chance of a pic of the underside? If I knew how it fixes, I could make a second router table.
> 
> ...


----------



## matt1710 (Sep 21, 2010)

For those not wanting to guess which video the box joint jig info is in : it's in the video entitled "Desk Set". Some of those videos are LONG (not saying that they're not great though!) and it would be fairly time consuming to sit through several of them looking for the box joint jig info.


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*How's it work?*



julianhall said:


> Hi - I've been scouring forums and the internet for a simple, versatile box joint jig.
> I found that there were three main schools of thought - too simple, too over the top, or just buy a jig
> 
> Anyways this is what I came up with, and just wanted to share as it was pretty easy to build and I have had great results with it, even on the crap equipment i use.
> ...


 
Jules nice jig but explain how it works please. By the way, my wife's great grandfather sailed a schooner out of Oakville in the 1850's. His name was Capt. James Quinn and his son Michael Quinn's house is still in Oakville (historic Michael Quinn house).

Gary


----------



## julianhall (Mar 12, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> That is an interesting cordless router Bob. I hadn't seen one before. I wonder if there's a 240v charger ? OTOH it is a lot of money. Their claim that you can use it in a table, when it is a 600w 1/4" one, seems optimistic, but it could be useful for other things.
> 
> Julian's jig interested me as he has it on an early Triton table. I use the later one, although I've a spare early top with fence that I picked up in an eBay lot of assorted Triton table parts, including the no longer produced table top extension. How does the router fix to that table top Julian? Any chance of a pic of the underside? If I knew how it fixes, I could make a second router table.
> 
> ...


Peter - Sorry for the extremely late reply - I had more kids. Anyways to answer your question - it doesn't actually attach to the table top. It simply rests on it, and the guide attached to the side helps moves the entire jig back and forth. 
The rear sliding piece has the "L" bracket attached to it that protrudes out the front. This way you can adjust the distance from the router bit to make larger or smaller box joints. I will take a picture showing this when i'm in the shop next.

Julian


----------



## julianhall (Mar 12, 2010)

seawolf21 said:


> Jules nice jig but explain how it works please. By the way, my wife's great grandfather sailed a schooner out of Oakville in the 1850's. His name was Capt. James Quinn and his son Michael Quinn's house is still in Oakville (historic Michael Quinn house).
> 
> Gary


Hi Gary - sorry for the super late response as well. Neat about the Quinn house!
I think the bit that is missing - not shown in the pictures - there is an L bracket that is attached to the adjustable back sliding piece of wood. A small piece of the L bracket protrudes out the front face so that the stock you are working on rests against it. With this you then can adjust the size of your box joints. The entire jig slides ontop of the table as i do not have a fence slot.


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Julian, the Dec/Jan Wood Magazine has a box joint jig that you can make. I made it and now will try it out.
Gary


----------



## julianhall (Mar 12, 2010)

Did you build it? How did it work out?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jules, all of the jig designs work; some are just easier to use than others. I hope you will be able to join us for our International Sawdust Saturday in May. It will be held at the Sterling Heights MI Woodcraft store; you can find the address on Woodcrafts site.


----------

